# spegetti sause



## cathy1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just learning to can . Canned some spegetti sauce with onions ,peppers ,spices ,meat,sauce and canned tomatoes. Cooked it for dinned one night and then canned it like the ball book said to,but it seams to have an off. Taste . Anybody know why?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

spices change in the canner due to high heat exchange. can it without, then add when you heat it up. dont give up canning the good stuff.


----------

